# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من أعمالكم سلط عليكم

## أم البراء وعائشة

*
من  أعمالكم  سلط عليكم

خطرت لي  فكرة فيما يجري على كثير من العالم من المصائب الشديدة ، و البلايا العظيمة  ، التي تتناهى إلى نهاية الصعوبة فقلت : 
سبحان الله ! إن الله أكرم  الأكرمين ، و الكرم يوجب المسامحة . 
فما وجه هذه المعاقبة؟ 

فتفكرت ،  فرأيت كثيراً من الناس في وجودهم كالعدم ، لا يتصفحون أدلة الوحدانية ، و  لا ينظرون في أوامر الله تعالى و نواهيه ، بل يجرون ـ على عاداتهم ـ  كالبهائم . 

فإن وافق  الشرع مرادهم و إلا فمعولهم على أغراضهم . و بعد حصول الدينار ، لا يبالون ،  أمن حلال كان أم من حرام . و إن سهلت عليهم الصلاة فعلوها ، و إن لم تسهل  تركوها .

 و فيهم من يبارز بالذنوب العظيمة ، و ربما  قويت معرفة عالم منهم ، و تفاقمت ذنوبه ، فعلمت أن العقوبات ، و إن عظمت  دون إجرامهم . 

فإذا وقعت عقوبة لتمحص ذنباً صاح مستغيثهم : ترى هذا بأي ذنب  ؟ و ينسى ما قد كان ، مما تتزلزل الأرض لبعضه . 

و قد يهان الشيخ في كبره حتى ترحمه القلوب ، و لا يدري أن ذلك لإهماله حق الله تعالى في شبابه . فمتى رأيت معاقباً ، فاعلم أنه لذنوب .



من درر ابن الجوزي*

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

جزاكِ الله كل خيرٍ ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاكِ الله كل خيرٍ ..


واياكم بوركتِ أخيتي

----------


## عبد الله الفقيه

((وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير))، ((أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم إن الله على كل شيء قدير)).

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[quote=عبد الله الفقيه;570026]((وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير))، ((أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم إن الله على كل شيء قدير)).[/qu

بارك الله فيكم الأخ الفاضل

----------

